# [bash]: manipolazione stringhe.[Risolto]

## cloc3

Consultando man bash, ho cercato un sistema per estrarre alcuni singoli caratteri da una stringa, ma, con mia sorpresa, mi è sembrato di non trovarlo.

Per spiegarmi meglio, vorrei che una stringa, definita per esempio:

```

cloc3@linux17 ~ $ STRINGA=pippo

```

Possa essere letta e trasformata per dare:

```

cloc3@linux17 ~ $ echo $STRINGA

pipp

```

----------

## mouser

Prova con

```

# STRINGA="pippo"

# echo $STRINGA | cut -b 1-4

pipp

```

cut è una dei comandi che ti permettono di gestire gli output.

per info ricorda cosa dice la bibbia dell'utente unix

man, man, manLast edited by mouser on Fri Sep 24, 2004 12:42 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## fedeliallalinea

```
# echo $STRINGA | head -c 3
```

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

si puo fare nativamente in bash.

se vuoi estrarre stringhe posizionali (cioe' da carattere x a y), basta

```
echo ${STRINGA:0:4}
```

dove 0 e' il primo carattere.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *FonderiaDigitale wrote:*   

> si puo fare nativamente in bash.

 

Bellissimo non lo sapevo  :Very Happy:  . Grande FonderiaDigitale

----------

## cloc3

Fantastico. Sospettavo di essere imbranato, ma la ricetta man, man , man, in questo caso non aveva proprio funzionato.

Grazie.

----------

## randomaze

Sul problema dato credo che si possa anche sostituire la lettera 'o' con il nulla:

```
echo ${STRINGA/o/}
```

----------

